# Fallin' Skies 4



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone alrady has it? I know it will be for sale at Foiles Waterfowl Weekend this weekend but didnt know if it was already out. Im going down there for the contests and will pick it up to let you guys know how it is.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I got it two days ago as well as the new Big Foot DVD. Fallen Skies 4 is 3 hours long. I have made it through half of it. So far some pretty good footage. I got mine at Scheels.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Cant wait to buy it Jay(hehe i know your name)

Alot of people complain about how it is to much killing i guess but thats what all of the Waterfowl Hunting Videos have is killing

Cant wait for the new Zink Video either


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wait you added your name to your sig

Dang you Jay


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

haha yeah

I bought it and its pretty good IMO. There is some sweet hunts in Colorado in the snow.

I am also excited to see the new Zink video...i watched the promo on their website and it looks to be a good one


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

What do they give you guys for being "field staffers"?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nothing as of now diver_sniper.... Just being part of the company is fine with me


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Whaaat? No free gear or new stuff to test? What's it even mean then? Not tryin to be a jerk or anything, I just don't understand.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

As of right now they are trying to get the whole thing set up. There will be a page on the Avery website dedicated to the Youth Field Staff when everyone gets caught up with Bios and pics and stuff like that.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its the Avery Kool Aide. Once you drink it your done for!! :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Diver you need to see if they have Bigfoot Prostaff :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, I know Chopper, the list on the website is a mile long.

If I were to ever be a "pro" or "field" staffer, I would expect to either get free gear or a small pay check in exchange for me doing their advertising for them. Or I would want them to send me gear that they are developing for me to try out in the field and call them back on how it worked. And in exchange for that I would expect them to let me keep it. Other than that, I wouldn't wanna be someone's advertising ho. Whatever brand it would happen to be, helping a bunch of people that I've never met in my life make money for nothing in return doesn't seem like a very good use of time. Alright, I'm sounding like a jerk again and I don't mean to, I'll stop on this one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly unless your way up the chain I don't think Pro Staffers get a whole lot of free stuff. I think most guys just like to say "I am on the Pro Staff". 8 Years ago that would have been a big deal. But now all you pretty much have to do is say I love Avery Products and your on theirs. It just does not hold any wieight anymore. I doubt most of these pro staffers are holding seminars, go to shows, entering calling contests and some of the other things you would think they should be doing. Pretty much all you see is them posting all over the internet that Avery is #1 and if you don't agree with that you must be a nobody. I kind of like being a nobody!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> I kind of like being a nobody!!


Right on.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I just don't like it when people are like, 'Yo I am Bigfoot pro staff so I can't hunt with anything else in the spread.' Even though my trailer is full of Carry Lites. (Just and example.) WTF. 8)


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

What?!? I thought that if you were not on somebody's pro staff you werent a real waterfowler! Atleast thats the vibe I get from alot of the waterfowling community.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys have a great point. But you do have to give credit to the waterfowlers who are develping, testing and trying out new things and to the guys who DO enter contests, go to shows and seminars. Dont get me wrong, im not trying to stir the pot or start anything because you are right, there are "pro" and "field" staffers like that but i dont think its right to generalize. JMO


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

If I had half the crap that most of these "pro staff" people were full of I wouldn't need any fertilizer for my garden. I am with PC on this one. I will continue to be a "nobody" and have a great time doing it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

To each his own. Just enjoy every day afield and forget the BS. Don't be embarrassed to admit to a waterfowling community that you're a bit on the goosey side and like to show it. I always had a shotgun in my truck in high school and hunted the city lagoons before school. Just hunt.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I could not agree more with PorkChop, Diver_Sniper, and Headshot.
I can understand wanting to be part of somthing you like and believe in. And for years it seemed that just the best of the best were pro staff. Now everyone on the web is field staffing for some product. I don't know why, but it has turned me off on some products. I've asked about different calls and guns on this and other pages, and it is almost always the same responce. "Use this product it is the best," and the message will be from some field staffer. I am about to order a couple of Feather Duster Calls. I never have blown one before, but I believe the advise I have gotten from a couple of hunters that I have respect for on Nodak. Again I am not a pro staff basher. And there are a couple of products that I would like to be involved with. It just seems to be out of control.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> I got it two days ago as well as the new Big Foot DVD. Fallen Skies 4 is 3 hours long. I have made it through half of it. So far some pretty good footage. I got mine at Scheels.


I have also seen both of these videos and i loved both of them. Fallin skies is better than the third IMO and the New bigfoot video had some great hunts in NODAK. The only thing I love to do when I cant kill birds is watch someone else do it!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, pro-staffs are borderline homosexual IMO. If you're single they do help you pass the time and pick up some extra gear.

I've gotten in a little trouble in my day for not drinking the kool-aid at times when people expected me to. That will never change. 8)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just got FS 4 today...got to the SD hunt and had to go to work..

AWESOME video except those FA decoys look like well :eyeroll:

lol


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Just got FS 4 today...got to the SD hunt and had to go to work..
> 
> AWESOME video except those FA decoys look like well :eyeroll:
> 
> lol


They were shooting a lot of geese though right? :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

that they were that they were....lol

Actually i think i saw 2 or 3 Avery dekes in there one time

The funniest part in that whole movie is when Jeff is screwing drywall screws into the heads of all his decoys


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually the drywall screw idea is a good one. Especially when your tossing them in the trailer. Even BF heads fall off especiallly in the early hot season. It would work good for the feet as well for the guys that carry them out on poles. I use to hate that when a BF would seperate from its feet.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It kinda sucks for these guys that Foiles left Avery, they are now forced to decide between two crappy products, in their situation I guess I would go with Averys though too.

Has anyone watched this new 24-7 video? I'm watching it right now and I am very disappointed. What is this world coming to when Foiles actually puts out a decent video and Zink puts out a crappy video. The only good part of the video is the snow goose hunting.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosebusters is the Zink video bad?
\
havent bought it yet but im still going to, still gotta get the other movie to.

Im slowly making a HUGE dvd collection have

Fallin Skies 2
Fallin Skies 3
Fallin Skies 4
Takem 7 
Takem 8
Zink Running Traffic


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WingShooter I can build your collection quick as I will be putting a ton of VHS for sale!

I have not seen the 24/7 yet but I have been told there is a ton of talking in it and dog work. The snow goose hunting seems to be pretty much the only thing make this DVD worth buying. But like I said I have yet to see it and will form my final opinion after that!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

WS7,

When you're working on your collection, make sure that you buy more than just the videos put out by companies that you like.

You should take PC up on that VHS offer, I bet he's got some of the classics. My collection only consists of about 30 some videos, it used to be more but some of them have gotten misplaced and borrowed w/o return. Some I'd say you have to add; at least a few Duckmen flicks, even if old Silly Philly did sell his soul to those stupid blow up decoys, they are still good movies. Order The 4 Seasons with the Nodak Crew, the reason for that one should be obvious. I still remember my uncle's reaction when he saw the picture of the Super Grind on the cover. Priceless. Stranglehold is a good one. Final Approach put one out a few years ago, I forget the name, but it's one of the better ones that I've ever seen. The clip where the camera guy has a goose come down and smoke him in the face is crazy. That was one mean shiner he ended up with. Any of the Fowl Pursuit vids are good too.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It might be "Guns in the Sky" where the camera man gets the shiner.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I watched Guns in the Sky a few weeks back and I think your right! They were out in Colorado hunting them. That guy is lucky it was not a whole lot worse as that bird hit him square. OUCH!!

I have a ton of the classics! Most of them never seem to get old. Only a couple regrets.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i bought the Takem Movies because i saw one at Scheels and it looked sweet not because i like HS....

Im gonna get gulp the bigfoot one lol


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Take em 3 is still my favorite. I love shooting honkers over rivers and there are a few hunts doing that!

Stick and Stay and Make em Pay!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The new Zink video is terrible over half of it is talking, dog training and a slow youth waterfowl hunt. Not worth the money!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> Yeah, pro-staffs are borderline homosexual IMO.


Yeah, you look like it in the new Bigfoot Vid Jones! Even though I haven't seen it. How many pro-staffs are you on again? Like a dozen?


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Just watched FS4 and The Journey Begins. I liked both of them.
I have always been a big fan of Calef, because he explains his setups on his videos. The hunt in Colorado on FS4 was great and the kill shots wow! The fact someone marked them $9.99 each at Fleet Farm even made it better.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm in the editing room on the next 4 seasons video. I hope to have some trailers up soon.  2 versions - Rock and Hip Hop - gonna be sweeet. :beer:

North Dakota is WET right now and it just keeps raining. Still greenies chasing hens, should be a good upcoming season. Sorry, had to say it!


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Right now in Saskatoon it is POURING. It has been almost all day. I don't think we got or are going to get as much rain as they forcasted but thats ok because we still have got dumped on good.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris, hearing that makes my day!! I've been waiting to hear word that there will be another one. Forget the hip hop, bleh! Stick with the rock. Korn and Megadeth was a good call last time. Is there anything on there that'll top the super grind?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not in one particular hunt but it's got a good mix of a lot of things that weren't on the first video.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I know what all the relatives are getting for Christmas! The Four Seasons II! :lol: 
Can't wait to see the trailers Chris!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Forget the hip hop, bleh! Stick with the rock. Korn and Megadeth was a good call last time.


BTW, the old school hip hop is good stuff....before it all went "bling". You'll be hearing some Rage on the first trailer. :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Back when the 'fly gear' was a jogging suit and a gold chain!


----------

